# Is this a black sable?



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Would this puppy be considered a black sable?
Any idea what he will look like when fully grown?
First pic newborn
2nd 1 week
3rd 4 weeks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's a sable. There is no way to tell for sure how dark he will be. Look at the parents for reference.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Sable. Looks like my girl and her littermates when they were that age. Now they're a year old and my girl is one of the darker ones amongst her siblings.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a sable puppy. All sable's have black tips on their hair. It's hard to say how dark he will be.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

Here's a pic of my boy for comparison. He's a black sable. He's 6 months old now.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cute puppy! 

Usually with sables, their color at birth is a pretty good indication of what their color will be as an adult. So, if I had to guess I'd say he will be a fairly dark sable. That said, technically sable is sable. There is no actual definition or classification of 'black sable'. It is pretty subjective ...what some people call black sable others call dark sable or just plain sable. When I think 'black sable' I think of a dog who, until you look at the undercoat appears to be a black GSD. Others may call you pup's birth coloring 'black sable'.

At the end of the day, sable is sable is sable.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

ChickiefromTN said:


> Here's a pic of my boy for comparison. He's a black sable. He's 6 months old now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To emphasize my previous post, I would not call your dog black sable.... dark yes, black no.... But, it's a subjective term because genetically sable is sable.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

ChickiefromTN said:


> Here's a pic of my boy for comparison. He's a black sable. He's 6 months old now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a dark sable not a blk sable


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Black sable is subjective and everyone has their own idea on what it is. I don’t really bother with it. You’re dog looks like it will be pretty dark. The best way to judge is to go by how they look the day they are born. The parents also stand as a very good indicator of what to expect.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Sable, but not a "black sable." The first 24 hours, I'm told, you can tell how dark a puppy will be when they mature. There was a litter I helped whelp a few months ago - Mom sable/sable, Dad black/black. I did a double-take when the first pup was born and asked if my friend was sure Mom was sable/sable cuz the puppy appeared to be black at first. Of these puppies in my picture, blue and orange are close to what we would call "black" sable. I think your puppy will be a bit like either "no colllar" or yellow/purple collar from my photo.


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Katsugsd said:


> Sable, but not a "black sable." The first 24 hours, I'm told, you can tell how dark a puppy will be when they mature. There was a litter I helped whelp a few months ago - Mom sable/sable, Dad black/black. I did a double-take when the first pup was born and asked if my friend was sure Mom was sable/sable cuz the puppy appeared to be black at first. Of these puppies in my picture, blue and orange are close to what we would call "black" sable. I think your puppy will be a bit like either "no colllar" or yellow/purple collar from my photo.
> View attachment 560641


He has just lightened up so much since birth, it’s hard to believe he will get dark again, even though I know sables change a lot. Do you have any pictures of the litter you posted as they aged?


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Adamsk12 said:


> He has just lightened up so much since birth, it’s hard to believe he will get dark again, even though I know sables change a lot. Do you have any pictures of the litter you posted as they aged?


Just of Orange girl - I raised her for a few months before she went to her home. She is a darker sable (was from birth). Occasionally I get photo updates of her in her new home, but not too often. This is 5 weeks (I think) vs 7 weeks. I've got others on my phone but I can't access them at the moment. She did get lighter briefly before getting dark again.


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Katsugsd said:


> Just of Orange girl - I raised her for a few months before she went to her home. She is a darker sable (was from birth). Occasionally I get photo updates of her in her new home, but not too often. This is 5 weeks (I think) vs 7 weeks. I've got others on my phone but I can't access them at the moment. She did get lighter briefly before getting dark again.
> View attachment 560647
> View attachment 560648


Thanks for sharing! I really appreciate it.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Pics of my sable Shane. He's the second from the right in the puppy pics (black collar with bones). Then when he came home followed by 18 months and at 2 years old.


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

crittersitter said:


> Pics of my sable Shane. He's the second from the right in the puppy pics (black collar with bones). Then when he came home followed by 18 months and at 2 years old.
> View attachment 560650
> View attachment 560651
> View attachment 560652
> View attachment 560653


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> He's a sable. There is no way to tell for sure how dark he will be. Look at the parents for reference.


Mom is silver sable and dad is black sable.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Adamsk12 said:


> Thanks for sharing!


This is Mom and Dad. Pups were all dark when born.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

mom looks black and tan? dad is med-dark sable.. that’s the darkest i’d expect any of these puppies will turn out.

edit: nevermind, thought that was OP’s pups parents.


----------



## gsd12445 (May 28, 2015)

Adamsk12 said:


> Would this puppy be considered a black sable?
> Any idea what he will look like when fully grown?
> First pic newborn
> 2nd 1 week
> ...


Definitely Sable and will probably look like this by age 3


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

gsd12445 said:


> View attachment 560673


beautiful dog!


----------



## Jw00094 (May 20, 2020)

Adamsk12 said:


> Would this puppy be considered a black sable?
> Any idea what he will look like when fully grown?
> First pic newborn
> 2nd 1 week
> ...


Beauty. GSD pups are like a box of chocolates. You will not know true colors until year 2.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

This is my sable bitch.

People often ask if she is a black sable but she is not, she is a dark sable.









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsk12 (Jun 24, 2020)

Gwyllgi said:


> This is my sable bitch.
> 
> People often ask if she is a black sable but she is not, she is a dark sable.
> 
> ...


Love her coloring! Do you have puppy picture of her?


----------

